# TT RS MRC Stage 2 - Advice?



## MattTTRS (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi Guys,

So basically, I am looking to achieve a reliable/safe 500 PS from my TT RS (8S)...

I have been liaising with MRC about the best route to go down to achieve this and they have suggested Stage 2 (500 PS - 520 PS):

- Stage 2 (Engine Tune)
- Stage 2 (Gearbox Tune)
- 8V RS3 high flow filter 
- Forge DAZA inlet hard pipe
- Forge DAZA turbo inlet pipe 
- Milltek 8V RS3 FL decat downpipe 
- MK3 TTRS forge intercooler 
- V band - 8V RS3 FL

However I don't wish to go down the Decat route as want the car to pass an MOT, without having to mess about swapping the CAT etc.

Therefore they have suggested the Milltek Sports CAT option; https://milltekshop.com/large-bore-down ... -ssxau726/

Whilst this is a viable option as would pass an MOT, it would bring the total cost to circa £4,500 (including parts and labour).

I was considering just leaving stock CAT present (have the Audi Sports Exhaust) which would drop the cost to Cira £3,000. I am aware this might only be a Stage 1+ as it would have the stock downpipe but would hope I would still achieve my target power with the Forge Intercooler.

I would really value your opinions/advice, as am sure a few of you have been in a similar position?

Thank You in advance


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Stage 1. Best gains and best bang for your buck.
Stage 2. Smaller gains, costs a lot of money.
Stage 2+.Even smaller gains ... more money. 
Stage 3. Even smaller gains, lots more money, need an Instagram account and a YouTube channel to pay for it.

Everything passed Stage1 is a pissing contest you won't win because there's always someone with deeper pockets.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MattTTRS (Mar 27, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> Stage 1. Best gains and best bang for your buck.
> Stage 2. Smaller gains, costs a lot of money.
> Stage 2+.Even smaller gains ... more money.
> Stage 3. Even smaller gains, lots more money, need an Instagram account and a YouTube channel to pay for it.
> ...


Thanks appreciate the help... i take it you are running a Stage 1? (if so which tuner did you go for an what were your results?)


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

MattTTRS said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 1. Best gains and best bang for your buck.
> ...


Stage 2+. Me. TT S-Line, 0-60 in around 3.5 seconds depending on the weather.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

CA57WAY said:


> Everything passed Stage1 is a pissing contest you won't win because there's always someone with deeper pockets.
> Hope this helps.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MattTTRS (Mar 27, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> MattTTRS said:
> 
> 
> > CA57WAY said:
> ...


Oh wow that is very impressive to be fair!


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

MattTTRS said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 1. Best gains and best bang for your buck.
> ...


Stage 2+. Me. TT S-Line, 0-60 in around 3.5 seconds depending on the weather.[/quote]

Oh wow that is very impressive to be fair! [/quote]

Listen Matt. Most remaps out there share 99% of their dna. The big names out there are just riding long term reputations, nowadays they're mainly selling gimmicks like switchable and removable maps and other rubbish you will use once, etc. Trust me, if your Mk3's had a map, Audi will know.

A lot of the mappers out there will try and talk you into going for the highest BHP your wallet is comfortable with. You'll never use it.

Stage 1 is enough and MRC is a decent reputable name and if I was you and lived near them, I'd go to them, but there's loads out there that'll offer you a generic Stage1 for less money.


----------



## MattTTRS (Mar 27, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> MattTTRS said:
> 
> 
> > CA57WAY said:
> ...


Oh wow that is very impressive to be fair! [/quote]

Listen Matt. Most remaps out there share 99% of their dna. The big names out there are just riding long term reputations, nowadays they're mainly selling gimmicks like switchable and removable maps and other rubbish you will use once, etc. Trust me, if your Mk3's had a map, Audi will know.

A lot of the mappers out there will try and talk you into going for the highest BHP your wallet is comfortable with. You'll never use it.

Stage 1 is enough and MRC is a decent reputable name and if I was you and lived near them, I'd go to them, but there's loads out there that'll offer you a generic Stage1 for less money.[/quote]

Thanks really appreciate your honest opinion - it is refreshing because as you say most people just try to get you to go for the highest level of tuning... at the moment i am thinking of going with the Stage 1 & Forge Intercooler for peace of mind to lower intake temps... which from my understanding should achieve approximately 500 PS as most people seem to be achieving around 480 PS (intake temps north of 70°C) with just the Stage 1?

https://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/Inter ... -1636.html


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

MattTTRS said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 1. Best gains and best bang for your buck.
> ...


Stage 2+. Me. TT S-Line, 0-60 in around 3.5 seconds depending on the weather.[/quote]

Oh wow that is very impressive to be fair! [/quote]

Listen Matt. Most remaps out there share 99% of their dna. The big names out there are just riding long term reputations, nowadays they're mainly selling gimmicks like switchable and removable maps and other rubbish you will use once, etc. Trust me, if your Mk3's had a map, Audi will know.

A lot of the mappers out there will try and talk you into going for the highest BHP your wallet is comfortable with. You'll never use it.

Stage 1 is enough and MRC is a decent reputable name and if I was you and lived near them, I'd go to them, but there's loads out there that'll offer you a generic Stage1 for less money.[/quote]

Thanks really appreciate your honest opinion - it is refreshing because as you say most people just try to get you to go for the highest level of tuning... at the moment i am thinking of going with the Stage 1 & Forge Intercooler for peace of mind to lower intake temps... which from my understanding should achieve approximately 500 PS as most people seem to be achieving around 480 PS (intake temps north of 70°C) with just the Stage 1?

https://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/Inter ... -1636.html[/quote]

I know Pete at Forge, good products. If you're using the rear seats because you're best friend is Lieutenant Dan, if you're best friend isn't lieutenant Dan you can remove pretty much 45-50 kgs by getting rid of them, the rear parcel shelves and that crap Jack, tyre repair kit etc.

That'll speed things up without putting extra pressure on the mechanicals.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

The "Stage 1 with an uprated intercooler" seems like the sweet spot for bang for the buck - you might be a little shy of 500ps but it'll not be far off and it'll do it whatever the temperature, unlike a simple stage 1 map with no other mods.

I'd have thought that freeing up the breathing with things like a freer flowing inlet (via the parts you mentioned earlier) would also get you very close to 500ps on the standard exhaust anyway.

Hoping to go down that route myself at some stage but for the moment, it's plenty fast enough for me!


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Gnasher said:


> The "Stage 1 with an uprated intercooler" seems like the sweet spot for bang for the buck - you might be a little shy of 500ps but it'll not be far off and it'll do it whatever the temperature, unlike a simple stage 1 map with no other mods.
> 
> I'd have thought that freeing up the breathing with things like a freer flowing inlet (via the parts you mentioned earlier) would also get you very close to 500ps on the standard exhaust anyway.
> 
> Hoping to go down that route myself at some stage but for the moment, it's plenty fast enough for me!


Exactly this. Add in some weight saving and you're pretty much there anyway Gnasher.


----------



## MattTTRS (Mar 27, 2021)

Gnasher said:


> The "Stage 1 with an uprated intercooler" seems like the sweet spot for bang for the buck - you might be a little shy of 500ps but it'll not be far off and it'll do it whatever the temperature, unlike a simple stage 1 map with no other mods.
> 
> I'd have thought that freeing up the breathing with things like a freer flowing inlet (via the parts you mentioned earlier) would also get you very close to 500ps on the standard exhaust anyway.
> 
> Hoping to go down that route myself at some stage but for the moment, it's plenty fast enough for me!


Thanks appreciate it, yes seems like the best compromise for your money (approx £3,000);

- MRC Engine Tune
- MRC Gearbox Tune
- Forge DAZA inlet hard pipe
- Forge DAZA turbo inlet pipe
- MK3 TTRS forge intercooler
- V band - 8V RS3 FL

Will book tomorrow and feedback in with the results in due course


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

I read somewhere that APR give a drivetrain warranty with there maps.

A friend of mine owns racecal and is a technical developer for syvecs (maps race cars around the world) has an RS6, he recommends APR, he has that on his RS6 too.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

newguy said:


> I read somewhere that APR give a drivetrain warranty with there maps.
> 
> A friend of mine owns racecal and is a technical developer for syvecs (maps race cars around the world) has an RS6, he recommends APR, he has that on his RS6 too.


How many drivetrain failures have you read about caused by an APR remap? Not many ... and proving it was down to the remap is another thing. It's for the "peace of mind" psychology. Might as well be offering a sun visor warranty with the map too.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

If you want a real laugh this page is hilarious.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/4762490 ... ?ref=share


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

If you are only going stage 1 then these intercoolers may be enough for 500 ps. They are about 50 % larger volume than the OEM but you keep the original crash bar in case the insurance get funny and also less pressure drop. One is tube and fin the other bar and plate.

https://mtcmotorsport.co.uk/catalog/pro ... ategory/3/

https://mtcmotorsport.co.uk/catalog/pro ... ategory/3/

My intension is to fit one of these with a Revo Flash and data log. Should be Good for 500. I did consider a DMS automotive one but I can have a revo a mile away. And the Revo monitors EGT well and makes suitable retardations. I think this will be fast enough for me and easily well under 2k. I may put on a unitronic 3 " turbo inlet at a later date, as some have taken off the forge due to vibration against brake cylinder.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > I read somewhere that APR give a drivetrain warranty with there maps.
> ...


I still go with APR for that reason, why not? And when one of the most renowned mappers recommends it and has mapped most of my road and race cars, you trust them.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

newguy said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > newguy said:
> ...


Drive x amount of miles to pay three times for what's essentially the same map recommended by someone you know. I see.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > I still go with APR for that reason, why not? And when one of the most renowned mappers recommends it and has mapped most of my road and race cars, you trust them.
> ...


MRC is circa £650 and APR is £900, and the APR dealer is closest to me. But yes, if my mate recommended me to go get an APR map and it was double MRC price, that's what I would do, he is the tuner/mapper I have trusted for 15 years, its not about to change. It might sound daft but there are people a trust with my hard earned cash and I stick with them for years, 40 cars in 15 years and I still use the same people to setup road and race cars or go to the same people for advice, whether its a re-map, engine build, corner weighting etc etc.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

newguy said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > newguy said:
> ...


Uhuh. My dads bigger than your dad.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Struggling to have a discussion or see someone else's point of view, and just relying on sarcasm. Well done mate. Maybe I'll give you a shout for all my tuning needs as you seem to know it all.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

newguy said:


> Struggling to have a discussion or see someone else's point of view, and just relying on sarcasm. Well done mate. Maybe I'll give you a shout for all my tuning needs as you seem to know it all.


They call that irony if it helps. Oddly I've had some very highly tuned and modified TT's over the years.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > Struggling to have a discussion or see someone else's point of view, and just relying on sarcasm. Well done mate. Maybe I'll give you a shout for all my tuning needs as you seem to know it all.
> ...


Oh do they, I tried putting my point across and you had no valuable information in discussion, just shitty comments. Guess that's what you've ended up with after your "highly tuned TTs". Congrats!


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

newguy said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > newguy said:
> ...


Awww. Don't cry, it's a shame I've added no valuable information to this thread ... nothing like you've added with all the information your mate said. So, more irony. Must be my post count that has you confused. That's not a hierarchy, that's just a number associated with crap people post. You being a prime example of that.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

You haven't added valuable information to my comments, maybe you don't like APR or anyone else who suggests something else, just because RaceCal https://www.instagram.com/racecal_ltd/?hl=en is my friend, passing that information to the user on here from a professional is pretty valuable. Me passing on a recommendation to use APR would not be valuable.

Yes of course you've read all my posts, go read TTRS or M4 thread, yes my comments are not helpful and shite are they.

Class one cu-nt aint ya.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

newguy said:


> You haven't added valuable information to my comments, maybe you don't like APR or anyone else who suggests something else, just because RaceCal https://www.instagram.com/racecal_ltd/?hl=en is my friend, passing that information to the user on here from a professional is pretty valuable. Me passing on a recommendation to use APR would not be valuable.
> 
> Yes of course you've read all my posts, go read TTRS or M4 thread, yes my comments are not helpful and shite are they.
> 
> Class one cu-nt aint ya.


Why would I? It's nothing relevant to what I posted. :lol:

Ooooh. You know someone on Instagram. 

Class 2. I'm hopefully going to be class one the same as you before Hoggy comes along and either closes the thread or bans me for the second time in the last 12 months. You're kicking fog, while you're upset because I don't value your input I don't care about you at all.

By the way ... this dying forum was built on sarcasm. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you know who CA57 WAY is? :lol: :lol: :lol:










J
xx


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't added valuable information to my comments, maybe you don't like APR or anyone else who suggests something else, just because RaceCal https://www.instagram.com/racecal_ltd/?hl=en is my friend, passing that information to the user on here from a professional is pretty valuable. Me passing on a recommendation to use APR would not be valuable.
> ...


Woah check you, banned before, hall of fame on the TT forum for you. Well done.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Lollypop86 said:


> Do you know who CA57 WAY is? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhh Jess. :lol:


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

newguy said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > newguy said:
> ...


Not as famous as your mate on Instagram. :lol:


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

newguy said:


> Struggling to have a discussion or see someone else's point of view, and just relying on sarcasm. Well done mate. Maybe I'll give you a shout for all my tuning needs as you seem to know it all.


He's an expert on brakes too. I got a similar response yesterday when I dared to disagree with him. Top class nob all round it would appear.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

CA57WAY said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know who CA57 WAY is? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


   I'm just here for the bants lol

J
xx


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> Not as famous as your mate on Instagram. :lol:


Get out, you've had highly modified TT's, you must be Instagram famous?! Or were they barry boy modified?


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

chelspeed said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > Struggling to have a discussion or see someone else's point of view, and just relying on sarcasm. Well done mate. Maybe I'll give you a shout for all my tuning needs as you seem to know it all.
> ...


Why? Because I didn't agree with you too? :lol:


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

newguy said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > Not as famous as your mate on Instagram. :lol:
> ...


Yes mate, I do the same thing with Halfords bits and plasticoat. :lol:


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Quick ... gang up on him, see if that works :lol:


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

Ah that grey one? Thought I saw it.

Right, its been fun, if you can leave your tuner website, details etc here I can get in touch when I want the RS tuning. Be awesome to have it fettled with by the best.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

newguy said:


> Ah that grey one? Thought I saw it.
> 
> Right, its been fun, if you can leave your tuner website, details etc here I can get in touch when I want the RS tuning. Be awesome to have it fettled with by the best.


Can't your Instagram mate do it? Or is he too busy with his Instagram account? Stick to APR and ask them with their success rate with clutches.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

CA57WAY said:


> newguy said:
> 
> 
> > Ah that grey one? Thought I saw it.
> ...


Nah your better, why would I get someone who knows what they are doing to tune my car, what a daft Idea :lol:


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

newguy said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > newguy said:
> ...


Well, if I knew the best in the game, I'd certainly go to him, spend four times the amount for a name for a map. Listen, it's car remapping, it's not rocket surgery. It's about changing limiters and fuel manipulation. But you know all this don't you. :lol:


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

1


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

CA57WAY said:


> Listen, it's car remapping, it's not rocket surgery. It's about changing limiters and fuel manipulation. But you know all this don't you. :lol:


 :lol: if that's the service you expect from your tuner then good luck, you're gonna need it. Just increase the "boost curve" on the laptop and let lambda do it's job right :roll:

To the OPs questions... MRC are indeed well reputed, mapped a few of my cars, I've had Mihnea sat in the passenger seat paging through dozens of tables logging and tweaking for hours on end... although not my TT - I went a different route with this one. With the intercooler and intake mods, you will get the majority of the gain without doing the downpipe, yes. It is by far the most bang for the buck and where most people would be happy.

That said - I went on to stage 2 - I am not sure yet if my sport cat is going to pass me on emissions, I'll find out next month! If not I'll fit an HJS one and be done. The reason I wouldn't discount stg 2 is that my opinion is the car went from "OEM+" to "Unleashed". I gained about 50hp up top, but its the 720nm midrange that feels brutal. Yet it handles it so well. For those that like stats, mine ran 8.5s stock 100-200km/h, 6.9s at "stage 1" and 6.1s at "stage 2". Stick it on bioethanol blend and it runs 5.3s... if you ask MRC will use that gimmicky "map switching" feature for that :wink:

If you were tempted, I'd probably skip the Milltek and get the HJS downpipe with sports cat, used to be about £1k. I know some have also fitted the mid-cats from the MK2 with success (or APR do a set) which I know some have found a great and cheap option.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

ross_t_boss said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > Listen, it's car remapping, it's not rocket surgery. It's about changing limiters and fuel manipulation. But you know all this don't you. :lol:
> ...


Oh, would you like the long winded version? :lol:

It's wasted on here as you well know, this question has been asked so many times and the outcome has always been different. Surprised someone hasn't rabbited on about REVO yet and their "gimmicky" map switching that most people will use a few times and forget they had.

As for MRC ... it's not like they've never blown an engine up Is it? :wink:


----------



## MattTTRS (Mar 27, 2021)

ross_t_boss said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > Listen, it's car remapping, it's not rocket surgery. It's about changing limiters and fuel manipulation. But you know all this don't you. :lol:
> ...


Thank You for the information it is really helpful to have your opinion (as someone who has actually been down this route), I am going down the Stage 1 route first and then will see how it goes and progress from there but will certainly look at the "HJS downpipe with sports cat" too... that is an impressive 100-200km/h time too  !


----------



## Zaz123 (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks like its been a few month since the OP, how did you get on in the end? Did you go with MRC?

My RS is stage 1 APR, I also bought stage 2 just before they were discontinued last year, but haven't bought the hardware yet so still running stage 1.

APR have been a solid tune so far, these are the numbers I've got on pump fuel (99RON), full weight and no other supporting mods:

- 0-60: 2.92s
- 1/4 Mile: 10.82

I'm sourcing parts for stage 2 at the moment, the gains aren't going to be as big as stock to stage 1, but expect up to 50bhp, a litle extra torque and a load more noise!

Let me know how you get on buddy!


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Has anyone with a TTRS DNWA had a engine and box tune done with either MRC or APR would be interested to understand their performance gains acheived.

MRC have quoted me circa £1600 with the Forge pipes, with expected 60-80 BHP gains.


----------

